# SKYCLONE VS RDA/SQUONKING



## Jengz (13/10/17)

Hi,

So I couldn’t find the ‘quick question’ platform, and hope I don’t get gunned for asking this here, sorry if it’s in the wrong place.

Just wanted to asked the forumites who have both a skyclone and rda, does the flavor on the skyclone match that of an rda.

I am loving my rda experiences recently but only because I have a Squonker, I hate lugging around a bottle of juice everywhere but I also truly love the flavor I’m getting from my drippers, way more than any rta.

I know the skyclone is rated for its amazing flavor but I don’t want to purchase one and then be disappointed because it doesn’t match up. 

This is why for me the billet box is thee most ultimate device, I get great flavor and the built in tank and form factor means no over squonking, neither any loss of flavor.

Some advice on whether the skyclone matches rda’s such as the hadaly or comes Close, will really be appreciated.

Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/10/17)

Hi @Jengz

I am not a user of the Hadaly etc, which I believe is outstanding, but I have the Skyline, the Billet Box / Exocet and my bf drippers on my Reos (RM2 , OL16 , Nuppin)

Will try share with you the differences from my experiences. Disclaimer - i have vaped a far wider variety of juices on the Reo atties and not many on the Skyline / Billet Box - only fruity menthols in those. I also havent experimented with builds in these two, a few in the Skyline and still my first fused clapton in the Billet Box.

For fruity menthols I prefer restricted lung hits and for me the Skyline is excellent.

The Skyline is very very good. Crisp. More treble. Lovely. I feel it performs excellently on fruity menthols. I can taste all the ingredients and the menthol very nicely. I have to still use the right air disk, my current setup feels a tad restricted. But its marvellous. Only drawback for me is the limited juice capacity and its a little more admin to fill because you have to close the juice flow, take off the ring, then take off the top. Not complaining but its a slight drawback for me.
The OL16 is also very good. Is the Skyline better flavour? Not really, its different. I find the Skyline a bit more smooth and slightly "echoey" if taste was like sound. OL16 a bit more direct.
Nuppin is similar sort of taste to the OL16 but both of these depend on the build. It can be more tame or more aggressive.
To me the overall satisfaction is similar. Perhaps a bit more pleasure from the Skyline, not having to squonk.

When it comes to tobacco Mouth to Lung, the RM2 is still the king in my book. I havent tried the Skyline with a tiny airdisk, but i have tried several other MTL tanks and they just dont compare to the RM2. Far richer flavour. Flavour intensity is rich and in your face. On most tanks in MTL its dissipated in comparison. At least thats for me.

Dont know if that helps but maybe it will get you part of the way to your answer

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (13/10/17)

Oops, sorry I forgot to include the Billet Box in my post above

With the build I have now its very good flavour on fruity menthols restricted lung.
I find it a bit wetter than the Skyline, a bit less crisp but rich flavour.
Very satisfying

Perhaps the Skyline is slightly "purer" tasting - but that could well be the difference in the coils i have. I have a riaanred fused clapton in the billet box exocet but a normal round wire coil in the Skyline.

The attraction for me with the Billet Box is the ease of fill, the battery life and the portability.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Jengz (13/10/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Jengz
> 
> I am not a user of the Hadaly etc, which I believe is outstanding, but I have the Skyline, the Billet Box / Exocet and my bf drippers on my Reos (RM2 , OL16 , Nuppin)
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the info @Silver , been looking for advice like this, I just want and rta that can be on par with satisfaction. Sounds like this means I’ll be getting the skyclone then!

Let’s do this... appreciate it man

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (13/10/17)

Jengz said:


> Thanks so much for the info @Silver , been looking for advice like this, I just want and rta that can be on par with satisfaction. Sounds like this means I’ll be getting the skyclone then!
> 
> Let’s do this... appreciate it man



Pleasure @Jengz 
Glad if it helped

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (14/10/17)

Silver said:


> Oops, sorry I forgot to include the Billet Box in my post above
> 
> With the build I have now its very good flavour on fruity menthols restricted lung.
> I find it a bit wetter than the Skyline, a bit less crisp but rich flavour.
> ...


@Silver ,While I can't speak for you I've been filling my Skyclone continuously with the jfc wide open and haven't had any leaks.I got tired of closing it and being naturally lazy tried this method with great success!

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## kev mac (14/10/17)

Jengz said:


> Hi,
> 
> So I couldn’t find the ‘quick question’ platform, and hope I don’t get gunned for asking this here, sorry if it’s in the wrong place.
> 
> ...


While I can't say unequivocally that it's better than RDAs,the Skyclone delivers great single coil flavor.At the low price its a no brainer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (14/10/17)

kev mac said:


> While I can't say unequivocally that it's better than RDAs,the Skyclone delivers great single coil flavor.At the low price its a no brainer.


Great! Thanks man, appreciate the help, wanted ad is up! Hopefully I find it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/10/17)

kev mac said:


> @Silver ,While I can't speak for you I've been filling my Skyclone continuously with the jfc wide open and haven't had any leaks.I got tired of closing it and being naturally lazy tried this method with great success!



hmmm.... thanks @kev mac 

I think I once forgot to close the Juice flow on mine and there was an initial leak (oozing of juice) when I closed the tank after filling. But if I recall, after that initial relatively small dumping of juice, it behaved. 

Maybe I should try this again. 

Fortunately, I don't use it exclusively so I don't refill often. About every 2/3 days or so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/10/17)

Silver said:


> hmmm.... thanks @kev mac
> 
> I think I once forgot to close the Juice flow on mine and there was an initial leak (oozing of juice) when I closed the tank after filling. But if I recall, after that initial relatively small dumping of juice, it behaved.
> 
> ...



Don't do it Hi Ho @Silver! It will not end well!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Silver (14/10/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Don't do it Hi Ho @Silver! It will not end well!



Ok thanks @Rob Fisher 
noted

Reactions: Like 3


----------

